
“Agartha” Sample Synthetic Voice Dialogue for Video Games - TakakiTohno
https://replicastudios.com/shared/4208428d-cfd2-477d-8f94-ae125d3cb7af
======
lbeltrame
In Japan, there's a small but thriving hobbyist community creating video clips
using something similar to this, much like VOCALOID (in its many incarnations)
is used for songs (unsurprisingly, one of the programs is called VOICEROID).

Despite sharing some issues with VOCALOID (namely the strangely "metallic"
undertone of some voices), people have been able to create all sorts of stuff.
One of the companies involved is also trying, AFAICS, to use an approach
similar to the one linked in the OP.

